
Gene editing is GM, says European Court - Mimino123
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-44953100
======
dekhn
I can't see any technical reason not to classify gene editing as GM, and I
find it infuriating that there are scientists who oppose this on the grounds
that they think it will make it harder to do research (they're assuming that
once people hear "GMO" they won't buy it.)

